

Business wants immigration reform. Why? Because they can't find enough workers - goshx
http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/11/news/companies/immigration-washington/index.html

======
blacksqr
FARMERS SOLVE LABOR SHORTAGE BY RAISING PAY:

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/24/famers-
solv...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/24/famers-solve-labor-
shortage-by-raising-pay.html)

------
blacksqr
Phony farm labor shortage is phony: www.cnbc.com/id/48847903

"the dire farm labor shortage forecasts of 2011 had absolutely flunked the
test of reality. As it turned out, 2011 was one of the best years on record
for American farms."

Etc.

------
dragonwriter
More accurate (and more general):

 _Purchaser_ wants more supply of _thing being purchased_ in the marketplace
because it reduces market-clearing clearing price of _thing being purchased_.

In this case _Purchaser_ = "employer" and _thing being purchased_ = "labor".

This message brought you by Econ 101.

------
esbranson
> Business wants immigration reform. Why? Because they can't find enough
> _slave laborers_ (cnn.com)

FTFY

~~~
noir_lord
Business wants immigration reform. Why? Because they can't find enough workers
_for what they are willing to pay._

Slavery is when you sell people, Capitalism is when they sell themselves.

(Note: I just like the saying, I'm pro-market regulated capitalism).

